# The Golden Lion



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi

We are back at our pub in Kent working the rest of the summer and would like to extend a warm welcome to anyone who would like to visit us.

This is an old pub in the country with good food and fine cask ales. 
There is a large car park with a manhole for dumping and fresh water.. please feel free to visit anytime

Close to the M2 and M20, handy for an overnight stop en route to the ferry. 
Access is from the M2 , the lanes are narrow but doable with care

Please call the pub or email me if you would like to visit.

01474 814369

see entry in campsite database.
Google Map

Kind Regards

Jim and Jan


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I would certainly pop over J

John


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Mornin' Jim......

Small World......Spain, Morocco and now you are in the UK near the village where I used to live, Ash. [Don't tell anyone where I am now :wink: ].


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jim

Hope you had a good Scottish tour. We had a great time at the pub over Easter. Next few weeks are really busy but we will make time asap

stew


----------

